# silver lining



## sonias

_“Another thing about the weather,” I said. “Everyone talks about it, but no one does anything. But maybe it´s better that way. Every cloud has its *silver lining*, at least that´s the way I figure it. I mean, if we didn´t have the rain we wouldn´t have the rainbows, now would we?”_

¿Cómo traduciríais esa expresión? Yo he encontrado "forro de plata", pero imagino que en este contexto tendrá un sentido figurado, ¿no? Como "su lado bueno". ¿Alguien me echa una mano, por favor?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Antpax

La expresión "every cloud has its silver lining", significa algo así como que todo tiene su lado bueno o positivo. Lo que pasa es que aquí se lía un poco más ya que está hablando del tiempo, lo que genera en cierta medida un juego de palabras, pero creo que esa expresión se puede usar en cualquier otro contexto.

No se si te ayuda de algo.


----------



## Angel Rubio

La expresión "silver lining" tiene un significado propio. A "silver lining" es una razón para pensar que una situación mala no durará mucho. Es la "luz al final del tunel".

"Every cloud has its silver linning" podría equivaler  a la expresión "No hay mal que cien años dure".

Ahora tu trabajo es encajarlo en tu historia.

Saludos.


----------



## LaLeyenda

The phrase is used when you talk about something that has happened to you which is bad, but something good has come out of it. So clouds (which are bad because they block the sun) are better because you know there is something good there (the silver edge).

I can't really think of a example at the moment, but the translation above is quite accurate...

Espero que te sirva!


----------



## zelan

A mi me sonaría bien si dices: "Todo tiene su lado bueno.Si no existiera la lluvia, no veríamos nunca el arco iris, ¿no?"


----------



## LaLeyenda

Estoy de acuerdo, es muy poético


----------



## zelan

o para darle el sentido de "no hay mal que cien años dure" se podría decir: después de la tormenta, llega la calma


----------



## valentina dos sicilias

tambien se puede traducir como "no hay mal que por bien no venga"


----------



## nipol

Hola, ¿Podría alguien por favor ayudarme a encontrar el significado de la frase "A silver lining in every cloud" en español?


----------



## Soy Yo

Es (una variación) de la expresión proverbial "Every cloud has a silver lining" el significado de la cual ha sido discutido en este foro.


----------



## valdo

Do you mean - "every cloud has a silver lining" or something else...?

Cheers,


----------



## griselfh

No, I mean an expression: "there is always a silver lining".......


----------



## emege

Creo que se refiere a mirar la parte buena de las cosas, que todo tiene su lado positivo. Como dice Valdo, proviene de esa expresión "every cloud has a silver lining".

También hay una canción (Chet Baker?) que dice: "...always look for the silver lining, try to find the sunny side of life".


----------



## SCULLY23

Hola Rogeb,

El diccionario de Wordreference te da como traduccion "no hay mal que por bien no venga" al introducir la palabra _cloud _en el buscador.


----------



## rogeb

SCULLY23 said:


> Hola Rogeb,
> 
> El diccionario de Wordreference te da como traduccion "no hay mal que por bien no venga" al introducir la palabra _cloud _en el buscador.


 


Wow! no me esperaba esa traducción:

Every cloud has a silver lining: no hay mal que por bien no venga.

Thanks a lot Scully23.


----------



## npineda65

Esto debe ser igual que "silver lining the cloud" verdad?


----------



## arantalia

Hola a todos:
Necesito traducir: " every cloud has a silver lining"
Supongo que será un idiom y mi traducción sería: cada nube tiene un resquicio de esperanza", o algo así.
Gracias


----------



## hwolf

Hola
He leido todos los hilos de silver lining, pero no puedo adaptarlos a mi frase. Es el título de un artículo que habla de la actual crisis financiera:

Debit Cards and Credit crisis -silver lining or just more clouds?

Puede ser:
Tarjetas de debito y la crisis financiera -un rayo de sol o una tormenta? 

Gracias
Heidi


----------



## SDLX Master

un rayo de sol o más tormentas.


----------



## KipHansen

The expression derives from the saying "every cloud has a silver lining", meaning that things that look worrying have hidden benefits or blessings.

so "silver lining or just more clouds" implies the question:  Is this a blessing or just more ordinary worrisome clouds?"

The translation would have to convey this meaning.

Kip


----------



## hwolf

Hi Kip
I like this one...

How does this sound: 

Un beneficio o más problemas


----------



## bladerunner9405

nosotros decimos: no hay mal que dure cien años años ni cuerpo que lo resista!!!!!!
o llueve y escampa!!


----------



## bladerunner9405

Every dark cloud has its silver linning, but lightning kills thousands of people each year who are trying to find it!!!


----------



## Darío Anselmo

bladerunner9405 said:


> nosotros decimos: no hay mal que dure cien años años ni cuerpo que lo resista!!!!!!
> o llueve y escampa!!


 

Muy bueno! Así es como lo decimos nosotros también. Y estas son otras posibilidades: "Dios aprieta pero no ahorca". "Se pone más oscuro cuando ya va a amanecer".


----------



## bladerunner9405

Así es amigo, nosostros los hispanoparlantes tenemos más en comun de lo que nos imaginamos!!!


----------



## edelau

A ver, tengo entendido que: every cloud has a silver lining, significa: no hay mal que por bien no venga, ¿sí?
Bien, mi duda es como usar el silver lining en esta otra frase:
The only silver lining he could find  was that his father had had to let go...
¿Podría ser algo así: No hay mal que por bien no venga, cuando su padre tuvo que soltar...


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Quizá: la única ventaja, lo único positivo.


----------



## edelau

Sí, supongo que "Lo único bueno" podría quedar bien. Gracias


----------



## jessica_sosa_e

i know the meaning of SILVER . i know the meaning of LININGS. i just don't know what they mean together!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Perhaps if you give us some context ...


----------



## yolanda.em

I might be wrong, but my guess is that you wanted to say silver lining, which means to look on the bright side. Both of them make reference to the fact of seeing the good things on a difficult situation. 

Hope it is helpful.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

If jessica is really asking about the idiom _silver lining_, shortened from _every cloud has its silver lining_, it's in the dictionary of the house, and there are many previous discussions on it.


----------



## jessica_sosa_e

ohhh! seeing the good in a difficult situation! thanx!


----------



## fercastello

Yo me ceñiría a "rayo de esperanza" o "rayo de luz". O sus diminutivos: "rayito de luz" o "rayito de esperanza" aunque nunca sean recomendables los diminutivos. Todo depende del contexto, pero el significado es claro: un rayo de luz en momentos desesperados, difíciles, de angustia. Y rescato el tema éste: que es una esperanza que se puede tender a otro o, también, que se puede escoger/conservar/percibir/utilizar.

Para respaldar lo anterior me parece que la canción homónima de Bonnie Raitt te enmarca en el correcto uso:

Take this silver lining
Keep it in your own
Sweet head
And shine it when the night is
Burning red
Shine it in the twilight
Shine it on the cold, cold ground
Shine it till these walls
Come tumbling down


----------



## fercastello

hwolf said:


> Hola
> He leido todos los hilos de silver lining, pero no puedo adaptarlos a mi frase. Es el título de un artículo que habla de la actual crisis financiera:
> 
> Debit Cards and Credit crisis -silver lining or just more clouds?
> 
> Puede ser:
> Tarjetas de debito y la crisis financiera -un rayo de sol o una tormenta?
> 
> Gracias
> Heidi



¿Tarjetas de débito y Crisis del Crédito: una promesa de calma o sólo más tormenta?


----------



## 210619djg

Si estás en una reunión de trabajo o con unos amigos puedes contar algo negativo y después decir pero la buena noticia o el lado positivo es ... the silver lining is....?


----------

